
Awesome GitHub Repository Badges - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/awesome-badges?HN
======
Smudge
Looks like it is doing something with shields.io, but hard to know what to
make of it without any real README. Also, some of the badges consistently fail
to load for me.

